# Shopping List for Betta



## iPeanutbutter (Jul 29, 2010)

So I'm going to get my first betta tomorrow, I can't wait. So anyways, here's the list of the things that Imma get while Im out:

Betta Pellets
Blood worms
new heater
Filter cartridges
Gravel Vac/Water changer
Water Conditioner
Aquarium salt

Am I missing anything? And what brands to you recommend if any?! :-D


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know what store u have nearby but I went on Tuesday to Petco and they had a 14gal aquarium kit for $40. It had a heater and basically covers all u need. Also Walmart has the 5gal for $30, no heater. 
You want a heater that has a temp knob and a thermostat. 
Also, get frozen bloodworms. Leave the freezedried at the store!
IMO aquarium salt is a must. Many ppl here recommend Prime water conditioner but I use Amquel in combination with NovAqua and really like it. 
You don't need filter cartridges, its better leave the bacteria in there.
Read up on how to aclimate your fish once u get it home. Check out Betty splendens site, she has good info on that.


----------



## iPeanutbutter (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah I already have the 5gal starter kit. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hikari Betta Bio-Gold pellets are great, if you can find any!

Vilmarisv pretty much covered it.


----------

